# tambour grooves routing problem



## glencross (Mar 28, 2006)

my first 4 bread boxes with tambour doors went fine....now i am making another and have routed the one side ok but am having real problems with the other side's groove...despite anchoring down the side to my workbench with nails and also the template, the router seems to have a mind of it's own despite my attemting to keep the router tight against the template...have used 6 blanks so far!!! HELP!!!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Seems as if you might be feeding the router in the wrong direction
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Any chance the bit was bent? Does it run smoothly with no load? Is the bit dull? A dull bit will not cut properly and you mentioned having made several of your ends with no problem. Is this a carbide bit? What type of wood are you working with? Has your guide bushing come loose?


----------



## glencross (Mar 28, 2006)

carbide bit fine: guide secure:am routing correct direction i.e. left to right.will try another bit and report back....thanks for replies.


----------



## glencross (Mar 28, 2006)

also, runs smoothly with no load...am using pine.


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

The direction you feed the router into the material in this situation isn't gong to matter, because one side of the flutes will be climb cutting no matter what direction you work the router.

I suspect the bit you're using isn't as sharp as it could be or you have the router speed set too low. At low RPMs the router will tend to follow the direction of the grain, just as a dull bit will. A sharp router bit will cut with very little effort in any direction you push it.

When I make roll top desks I use a piece of plywood as the template that has a 1" slot cut in it, I simply clamp it to the work piece and using a router with a corresponding bushing so that the slot traps the router from wandering. Also, I use a downspiral bit, so that it leaves a nice clean edged groove, and I make 2 passes to get the required depth.


----------



## glencross (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks tony!
i am also soon starting on a roll top desk and your comments re the plywood slot etc sound very interesting so i will definitely be trying that!!! will change my bit tomorrow and see what happens!! thanks again. cheers


----------

